# Genesis 1:1



## newnature (Apr 7, 2016)

Genesis 1:1 shouldn’t have happened. The bible assumes that the great usurper exits and never questions that assumption. The earth flooded out proves the great usurper is not an unfounded assumption. The beginning of the universe is in Genesis 1:1. Darkness was upon the earth, because it appears the earth is now in some kind of black structure. The great usurper and those who helped him out are swimming around on the earth. Now the earth, the opposite of the created order is ‘nothing,’ (water). But to the ancients, the opposite of the created order was something much worse than ‘nothing’ (chaos). â€¨

God just sat for awhile looking at this new black structure from his throne room, letting the great usurper sweet it out. As the great usurper swam around in this black structure board out of his mind, all of a sudden a wind (invisible force) from God swept over the water. Now God is a spirit being, meaning his body is composed of a substance called spirit. God also has a unique kind of life within that body composed of that substance called spirit, but the eternal life God has within himself produces some kind of light (His glory). It was this glory that used to be the light source to the earth, but God can’t control it, his glory just shines right through his body of spirit. As God sat in his throne room, out of nowhere he said, “Let there be light.” â€¨

Now at one point in time in God’s life, he chose to create some kind of structure that separated him from the empty place  outside of that structure. But God was not alone, because God rode around on a kind of throne chariot. God’s enthroned above four magnificent creatures. Each of these has a human body and then four faces: the face of a human, the face of a lion, the face of an ox, and the face of an eagle. These 4 magnificent creatures have the same kind of eternal life that God has within himself, but what these magnificent creatures bodies are made of, is unclear. Not only were these 4 magnificent creatures with God, but there were 24 other individuals with God. These 24 individuals are named Elders and they also have the same kind of eternal life that God has within himself, but these Elders have that eternal life in some kind of flesh and bone body. Now God’s body is different then these 24 Elders and these 4 magnificent creatures. â€¨

We know that God did indeed create some kind of structure around him, because he went to the north side of that structure and laid the north side of it over the empty place that is outside of that structure. It is in the north of the north of that new addition to that structure, that God established a different throne to sit on, because his throne (the Ark) is in the tent that God pitched in the north of the north also. Now the reason God created this structure, it was for the beings he was about to create within it. Now God is going to create the earth in the middle of this structure, but from his throne in the north of the north, he is going to be the light source of the earth. But how can God visit the earth and have a relationship with the beings living on that earth and still maintain the light source of the earth?


----------



## welderguy (Apr 7, 2016)

Glad I was wearing my boots when I read this.


----------



## newnature (Apr 7, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Glad I was wearing my boots when I read this.



There is more to this, but it is kinda cool seeing the beginning of the universe.


----------



## welderguy (Apr 7, 2016)

newnature said:


> There is more to this, but it is kinda cool seeing the beginning of the universe.



Maybe I should put on my chest waders then.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 7, 2016)

Genesis 1:7
And God made the expanse and separated the waters that were under the expanse from the waters that were above the expanse. And it was so.

or;

And God made the firmament, and divided the waters which were under the firmament from the waters which were above the firmament: and it was so.

God created the earth dark and covered with water. He then created night & day. Next came the firmament to separated the atmospheric waters. Then came dry land.


----------



## newnature (Apr 7, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Maybe I should put on my chest waders then.



It's going to get deeper than that.


----------



## newnature (Apr 7, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Genesis 1:7
> And God made the expanse and separated the waters that were under the expanse from the waters that were above the expanse. And it was so.
> 
> or;
> ...



I got the five 'a days' figured out, but it is interesting how God made a point to this usurper all through these 'a days'.


----------



## newnature (Apr 10, 2016)

newnature said:


> Genesis 1:1 shouldn’t have happened. The bible assumes that the great usurper exits and never questions that assumption. The earth flooded out proves the great usurper is not an unfounded assumption. The beginning of the universe is in Genesis 1:1. Darkness was upon the earth, because it appears the earth is now in some kind of black structure. The great usurper and those who helped him out are swimming around on the earth. Now the earth, the opposite of the created order is ‘nothing,’ (water). But to the ancients, the opposite of the created order was something much worse than ‘nothing’ (chaos). â€¨
> 
> God just sat for awhile looking at this new black structure from his throne room, letting the great usurper sweet it out. As the great usurper swam around in this black structure board out of his mind, all of a sudden a wind (invisible force) from God swept over the water. Now God is a spirit being, meaning his body is composed of a substance called spirit. God also has a unique kind of life within that body composed of that substance called spirit, but the eternal life God has within himself produces some kind of light (His glory). It was this glory that used to be the light source to the earth, but God can’t control it, his glory just shines right through his body of spirit. As God sat in his throne room, out of nowhere he said, “Let there be light.” â€¨
> 
> ...




Isaiah 14:13 - The north, this helps us to localize the dwelling place of God. 


Psalms 75:6 - It comes not from the east, nor from the west, nor from the south, therefore promotion comes from the north. The immediate place of God’s throne, to which the great usurper aspires. â€¨

Job 26:7 - Here is that added on room I talk about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2016)

I suppose it matters more from whence version of the translation you are reading to make it conform to your version of interpretation. 

Isaiah 14:13King James Version (KJV)

13 For thou hast said in thine heart, I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God: I will sit also upon the mount of the congregation, in the sides of the north


----------



## newnature (Apr 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I suppose it matters more from whence version of the translation you are reading to make it conform to your version of interpretation.
> 
> Isaiah 14:13King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 13 For thou hast said in thine heart, I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God: I will sit also upon the mount of the congregation, in the sides of the north



Isaiah 14:13 - The north, this helps us to localize the dwelling place of God. 

Psalms 75:6 - It comes not from the east, nor from the west, nor from the south, therefore promotion comes from the north. The immediate place of God’s throne, to which the great usurper aspires. â€¨

Job 26:7 - Here is that added on room I talk about.  

A figure of speech relates to the form in which the words are used. It consists in the fact that a word or words are used out of their ordinary sense, or place, or manner, for the purpose of attracting our attention to what is said.

In Genesis chapter three, we have neither allegory, myth, legend, nor fable, but literal historical facts set forth, and emphasized by the use of certain figures of speech. When Satan is spoken of as a ‘serpent’, it is the figure Hypocatastasis or Implication. An implied resemblance or representation. 

Other figures of speech are used in Genesis 3:14-15, but only for the same purpose of emphasizing the truth and the reality of what is said. “Thou shalt bruise his heel”, it cannot mean his literal heel of flesh and blood, but suffering, more temporary in character. â€¨

“He shall crush thy head”, it means something more than a skull of bone, and brain, and hair. It means that all Satan’s plans and plots, policy and purposes, will one day be finally crushed and ended, never more to mar or to hinder the purposes of God. â€¨

This will be effected when Satan shall be bruised under our feet (Romans 16:20). This, again, will not be our literal feet, but something much more real. The bruising of Christ’s heel is the most eloquent and impressive way of foretelling the most solemn events; and to point out that the effort made by Satan to evade his doom, then threatened, would become the very means of insuring its accomplishment; for it was through the death of Christ that he who had the power of death would be destroyed; and all Satan’ power and policy brought to an end, and all his works destroyed. What literal words could portray these literal facts so wonderfully as these expressive figures of speech.


----------

